# Home made Fantasy Football trophy



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I got the honor of creating our trophy for our family Fantasy Football league. Just a little seam work and a lot of gold spray paint but Killer McBash never looked so good  The worst part is I don't have a chance (or skill) to win it.








Rob (8 out of 8)


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very, very Cool!!:thumbsup: - Denis


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

He looks good in gold!
Steve


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That is the coolest idea - Nicely done, Rob!


----------

